
Prisons Want Cell Phone Jammers to Stop Criminal Activity - cyunker
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/bjem9m/prisons-want-cell-phone-jammers-to-stop-inmates-from-communicating-with-the-outside-world
======
erkose
Prisoners want cell phones so they aren't being gouged by a profiteering
prison system charging exuberant fees for phone use.

[https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/13/17113712/prison-phone-
cal...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/13/17113712/prison-phone-call-bill-
reform-senate)

------
elliekelly
There's always the "good" reason and the _real_ reason. The "good" reason
they're using to justify cell phone jammers is to stop criminal activity. The
_real_ reason they want to use cell phone jammers is money. Prisoners with
cell phones don't pay the exorbitant fees to use the prison phone or send an
email. I'm sure some of these cellphones are used for criminal activity but I
suspect if the cost of staying in contact with family was reasonable they
would see a significant decline in smuggled cell phones without needing to jam
any signals.

